# Does this make me a hipster? Lol



## stevie g (23/10/15)

I try to tell my wife it is to protect my investment but she isn't having any of it. She says she is embarrassed when when I pull it out and that it looks like it should be a weight in an early morning exercise show. 

I still like it

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Petrus (23/10/15)

Sprint said:


> I try to tell my wife it is to protect my investment but she isn't having any of it. She says she is embarrassed when when I pull it out and that it looks like it should be a weight in an early morning exercise show.
> 
> I still like it


@Sprint, the wife don't understand our likings... lol. Mine don't understand all the mods...?


----------



## Jakey (23/10/15)

My wife doesn't understand me.... Period

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## korn1 (23/10/15)

You only get hipsters in Cape Town  Looks awesome !


----------



## Christos (23/10/15)

Being a hipster makes you a hipster.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (23/10/15)

Christos said:


> Being a hipster makes you a hipster.


Going to bring it to my Zumba workout.


----------



## Christos (23/10/15)

Sprint said:


> Going to bring it to my Zumba workout.


Wow.
Zuma is to mainstream so I guess that exclude you from the hipster club.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kev mac (24/10/15)

Petrus said:


> @Sprint, the wife don't understand our likings... lol. Mine don't understand all the mods...?


your wife doesn't understand all the mods,mine doesn't understand mods at all.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## whatalotigot (24/10/15)

you are a hipster cuz you zumba!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

